# 5 sweet blues turnarounds (descending)



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Blues turnarounds are incredibly useful and important when you play blues lead guitar. The name "Turnaround" has a very literal meaning, because we are "turning around" a rhythmic pattern to end the 12 bar blues in a resolving way that leads us back to the beginning. Blues turnarounds adds some depth to the rhythm guitar parts. It's also a common way to end the song.


----------

